# P47 on Normandy beach



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2014)

See more then and now here: 30 Prachtige foto's van Normandië, toen en nu | Life | Upcoming

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jun 1, 2014)

Great post - thanks mate!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2014)

What a cool shot, I've never seen that one before.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 1, 2014)

I find it a mazing, all that went on around areas like this, the total destruction, and look how many buildings are still standing........
Great post mate.


----------



## davparlr (Jun 1, 2014)

Where did those pix come from? I have never seen these. I especially enjoyed the GIs riding in a captured kubelwagen in fram 14.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 1, 2014)

Great photos, thanks for the link.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 1, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2014)

One word: WOW!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 2, 2014)

That P-47 shot is great! good find!

NJACO started a good thread with all sorts of photos like this over at http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/then-now-39620.html


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2014)

P47 at St. Aubin-sur-Mer (Juno Beach), France, P-47D-15-RE 42-76297 D5*H 10 June 1944, shot by own AAA.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2014)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------

